# Solved: installing drivers in debian



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I have linux and I dont know how to install the wireless driver. I have mad wifi and an atheros wireless card in my laptop. I am running windows vista and linux. Debian to be exact. How do I install drivers in debian. I have no idea how to do it and need a complete walkthrough on this problem. Thank you for helping me in advance.
when i boot into debian i'm lost and can't find a help topic that explains what to do. i am extremely green in linux but am a tech in windows went to college years ago so i'm not dumb but don't know the first thing about linux.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi machv,

Welcome to TSG!

Here is a link to install a wireless driver in Debian, but you will have to search for the actual name of your driver and substitute it in the example commands given it is likely that Debian's website repositories have a wireless driver for it:
How to install Intel PRO ipw3945 wireless drivers.

I would also recommend you search for the following:
Debian Linux +install wireless drivers +how to
and see if there is a Community Forum at the Debian official site or a Debian Wiki (or documents) you can consult for more information.

-- Tom


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

thanks for the help.i'm surprised that you guys came through so quickly for me.


----------

